# Goat Dairy Laws



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am wondering what the laws in Alabama and Tennessee are for starting up a dairy and getting licensed to sell pasteurized milk and cheese. If anyone knows because I'm having a hard time finding the laws and license requirements.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's who you contact:

*ALABAMA*

Dept. of Public Health
Bureau of Envm. Serv., Suite 1250
Box 303017
Montgomery, AL 36130
(334) 206-5375

*TENNESSEE*

Dept. of Ag.
Dairy Div. in the Porter Bldg.
Box 40627, Melrose Station
Nashville, TN 37204
(615) 837-5150
1-800-628-2631

The info was found here: http://adga.org/state-contacts-for-starting-a-grade-ab-goat-dairy/


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you.:biggrin


----------

